# Thank God for Roll bars



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

No I didn't roll the Jeep, but the other day it was warm enough to take the top down so I did, and a tree limb from a old tree at work fell on my jeep, thanks to the roll bar the only thing I had to do was pick leaves out of my seats and change my undies.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

You should not be hitting old trees with your Jeep......:4-thatsba

Sounds scary......carry spare shorts at all times!!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I didn't hit the tree, all I did was part under it cause I got there too late to get a good spot.

And I think I might start keeping toilet paper in the center consul


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

My Toyota MR2 Spyder has no roll bar. The only thing between my head and the ground in a roll-over is supposed to be the reinforced windshield A Pillars.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

be very careful as a Toyota Spyder is NOT designed to make it through a roll over if the windshield frame hits the ground it may collapse. I have seen two Spyders in a rollover, one the windshield frame held, one it went completely flat and the driver and passenger were killed almost instantly, its a 50/50 chance that yours will hold or not.


----------

